# Give your speakers power, QSC3602 on Def Tech BP20s!!!



## NickTF (Jul 3, 2007)

Well i've finally gotten around to selling my DIY sub in order to put together an infinite baffle sub. In the mean time my PLX 3602 from QSC was sitting around because it's my sub amp and will eventually go back to subwoofer duty when I get the four 18" Fi IB woofers. I decided to hook the PLX 3602 to my Def Tech BP20s in search of more robust sound. This amp is rated at 775 watts x 2 20hz-20khz both channels driven at 8 ohms and 1100 x 2 at 4 ohms. I'm guessing i'm ringing about 900 x 2 out of it as the Def Tech's present a 6 ohm load according to Def Tech. 

In any event HOLY WOW MID BASS CLARITY BATMAN!!! With this kind of power these speakers simply sing and produce tons of mid bass and very good sub bass (not like my DIY sub ofcourse but what do you expect). I'm a firm believer in power since I went from the EP2500 on my DIY sub to the QSC PLX3602 on my DIY sub, the sub just simply produced more slam, more clarity, and was able to be crossed over higher without clipping the amp at higher levels. 

With placing the QSC amp on the def tech speakers all the mid bass I was missing by powering them with my Pioneer 1015tx just showed up and IN A BIG WAY. 

I had planned to eventually purchase another ep2500 to power the fronts and after experimenting with this temporary setup I will definately do so.

Just thought i'd share my experience with experimenting with the pro amp! 

Enjoy


----------

